# Electric Holiday Greeting Cards from Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi AG has added an e-card feature to its Audi.de website for the holidays. Starring the e-tron Spyder, this CGI video-rich e-card makes for a unique e-tron-powered snowy holiday landscape. Audi AG invites you to send these electronic greetings to you and yours. We've taken a few minutes to play with it ourselves and have drafted our own. View it and create your own after the jump.

* Audi Holiday e-card *

Also check out more holiday greetings on our Virtual Holiday Mantle (VHM) * HERE. *


----------

